# Error code:0xo00000e9, Windows 8 pro



## hiko199 (Oct 31, 2012)

I bought the Windows 8 pro for my computer, but every time i try to boot the DVD all i see is the windows 8 symbol and about 10 minuets later i get this error.

There was a problem with a device connected to your PC
An unexpected l/O error has occurred.
Error code:0xo00000e9
This problem can happen when a removable storage device is removed while it's in use or is failing.Properly connecting any removable storage and restarting your PC may fix this problem.

The DVD dose not make it to the setup screen. I have tried unplugging everything from the motherboard. All usb 3.0 devices, all extra hard drives, mouse and key board and even unplugged the graphics card and used the on board graphics with no luck. 

I don't think my DVD writer is bad because i use it all the time, also i can read the files on the windows 8 DVD.

My computer specs:

Operating System
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
Intel Core i5 3570K @ 3.40GHz 35 °C
Ivy Bridge 22nm Technology
RAM
8.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 667MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
BIOSTAR Group TZ77XE3 (SOCKET 0) 28 °C
Graphics
ASUS VH242H ([email protected])
AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series (Sapphire/PCPartner) 37 °C
Hard Drives
112GB SanDisk SDSSDH120GG25 ATA Device (SSD) 30 °C
466GB Western Digital WDC WD5000AAKX-221CA1 ATA Device (SATA) 33 °C
Optical Drives
HP DVD Writer 1260t ATA Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Can you launch Windows 8 Startup Repair?


----------

